# ticks



## jack van strien (Apr 9, 2009)

My dogs where having a big problem with ticks,tried all kinds of things and nothing seemed to work.Frontline plus had no effect at all and everyday i would find at least 20 new ticks on each dog.Shampoos also had no effect,even ticks inside the ears!
My local vet told me to use Ivermec,as an injection under the skin.
Dosage _** mod delete off-label dosaging info ** _.Once a month or more often in extreme cases.
It really works and around here everyone is doing it to keep their dogs tick free.I am concerned however about the dosage but overhere no dogs seem to have any negative effects.
Does anyone have experience with Ivermec as a tick repellent?
It is also used on cattle and pigs overhere so i think it will not be poisenous but i am worried about longtime side effects.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Do you mean Ivomec? Or Ivermectin?


----------



## jack van strien (Apr 9, 2009)

ivermectin 1%injectable solution.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

You need to spray your yard to get the ticks. Birds can bring them in as well. Waiting till they are on the dog is too little. I think that frontline will make a difference over time, as I THINK that it keeps the eggs from hatching.

The GF says that you will see infertility in your dogs as a side effect from too much of this product.


----------



## jack van strien (Apr 9, 2009)

Jeff,
i do spray the kennels to keep the little buggers out,the yard is a bigger problem.The yard is nearly two acres and outside the fenceline is jungle and there are all kinds of snakes, reptiles and scorpions there.Also maybe the monkees carry ticks and they come to steal the fruit when it is ripe.I have no plans to do any breeding in the near future but your comment has me worried.I have seen wild dogs here totally covered in ticks and hairless,im sure they can die because of these creatures.


----------



## Matthew Grubb (Nov 16, 2007)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> The GF says that you will see infertility in your dogs as a side effect from too much of this product.


Now this comes up after I had my man surgery!!!


----------

